# What's the name of this cello piece please?



## dannwebb (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

Just joined; forgive me if I'm asking in the wrong section.

Please, is anyone able to identify this piece being played here?: 




It's driving me nuts; I must know! I've spent a couple of hours trawling through random cello works over at IMSLP hoping I'd stumble across it, to no avail.

Thanks to anyone who has a minute to have a look.

cheers.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Its the Grave movement from Tartini's D major Cello Concerto.


----------



## dannwebb (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you SO much!


----------

